# How Tall Are You? (Women Only)



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

How tall are you? Please only vote if you're a girl.

A link to the guys thread is here. http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f36/how-tall-are-you-men-only-1494306/


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

5'8'' or 173 cm


----------



## MetroCard (Nov 24, 2013)

4'9.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

5'5 1/2.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

5'7"/172cm. I used to be 5'9"/176cm.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

5'2" when I last measured, (but I've gotten a bit shorter than that before, and I hear your height depends a bit on time of day.) which is unfortunate. Ideal height in my country is 5'6" for women. There are some guys who have a thing about short women but that's off putting to me. Reasons like: because we're cute and they can throw us around or whatever sexually? Yeah, I'm like a chihuahua I'm not cute at all. Trust me. Don't get misled.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

5'1" I am short  Even my 6 years younger twin sisters are as tall as me. People sometimes think we are at the same age (12) though I don't think I look that young.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Only 5"5 :cry



kivi said:


> 5'1" I am short  Even my 6 years younger twin sisters are as tall as me. People sometimes think we are at the same age (12) though I don't think I look that young.


Oh man that must really suck. My 12 years old cousin is taller than me and I hate her already :/


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> 5'2" when I last measured, (but I've gotten a bit shorter than that before, and I hear your height depends a bit on time of day.) which is unfortunate. Ideal height in my country is 5'6" for women. There are some guys who have a thing about short women but that's off putting to me. Reasons like: because we're cute and they can throw us around or whatever sexually? Yeah, I'm like a chuhaha I'm not cute at all. Trust me. Don't get misled.


Yeah, I've also heard guys say they like it because it makes them feel manlier and more dominant. It seems like a lot of guys who prefer short, thin women have some creepy reasons behind it which is unfortunate for us


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Still growing I think but currently im 5'1 or something


----------



## saya2077 (Oct 6, 2013)

5'6" I like being average.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> 5'2" when I last measured, (but I've gotten a bit shorter than that before, and I hear your height depends a bit on time of day.) which is unfortunate. Ideal height in my country is 5'6" for women. There are some guys who have a thing about short women but that's off putting to me. Reasons like: because we're cute and they can throw us around or whatever sexually? Yeah, I'm like a chuhaha I'm not cute at all. Trust me. Don't get misled.


I think a lot of times that's being said just in a light-hearted way, plenty of guys like short girls because that's just what they like.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I didn't realise that women had a problem with a lack of height - thought it was pretty much just a guy thing. :-o


----------



## tidbit (May 13, 2015)

5'0" but sometimes if I do some stretch exercises I can gain an inch or two in height.


----------



## Littleblood (Nov 27, 2012)

5'2".... I wish I was a little taller but I don't mind too much


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

tidbit said:


> 5'0" but sometimes if I do some stretch exercises I can gain an inch or two in height.


Can you tell me how? I want to get an inch or two taller.


----------



## Dehabilitated (May 31, 2015)

xxDark Horse said:


> Can you tell me how? I want to get an inch or two taller.


You get slightly taller if your spine is stretched out, so anything that loosens and stretches your spine will make you a bit taller. Another person mentioned time of day... morning, after having slept horizontal, your spine is loose and extended. It gets shortened due to gravity throughout the day.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

4'11"
I haven't grown since I was 12. :/


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I think I'm 5'3" but I might be 5'2" :/


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

5'1"


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

5 ft 4, pretty avarage. I like my height. I'm not too small so i can't reach up to things and i'm not too tall so i hit my head when walking through a door. My height could be much worse.


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

5'5" but I hope I'm still growing. Ideally, I'd rather be 1 or 2 inches taller.



Silent Memory said:


> 5'7"/172cm. I used to be 5'9"/176cm.


Did that happen naturally because I thought it didn't until you were in your +60's?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Fey said:


> Did that happen naturally because I thought it didn't until you were in your +60's?


I broke one of my legs, which made it about 1.5/2cm shorter than the other one. I don't know if that's why, but I started getting shorter after that, even when I was measured standing on the leg I didn't break.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

5'4". If I didn't have scoliosis I'd be about 5'6", so that's kind of fun to think about lol.


----------



## CiciRomance (May 23, 2015)

5'1" I guess I don't mind it, until someone tells me I look 12.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I voted before I realized it said for Women Only. Shows how tired I am. :hide


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Dehabilitated said:


> You get slightly taller if your spine is stretched out, so anything that loosens and stretches your spine will make you a bit taller. Another person mentioned time of day... morning, after having slept horizontal, your spine is loose and extended. It gets shortened due to gravity throughout the day.


I guess I should do my apple-stealing early.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

5'6


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

bump


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

xxDark Horse said:


> bump


*death glares*


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

5 feet and 10 inches. I kinda wish I was taller.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

5'5'', not too bad. I like my height.


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Why?


I guess this might seem strange, but I honestly want to be more intimidating. For some reason, my mind assumes that being taller would make me less of a target for attacks of any sort.

It seems illogical, but I'm seriously paranoid about rape/kidnapping and I would probably feel safer in public if I was taller, even if it statistically has nothing to do with how high your risk is. I get that all kinds of people can get raped, but I would get some sort of peace of mind knowing I look creepy and undesirable. :serious:


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

6'1.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

168cm or 5'6"

I wish I was taller but I'm sure if I had actually ended up being taller I'd wish I was shorter. In the true spirit of never being satisfied.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Donkeybutt said:


> 5 feet and 10 inches. I kinda wish I was taller.


Damn I wish I was that tall though. But I think maybe 5'9" seems like the right height though for me.


----------



## someone123 (Jan 12, 2016)

165cm < 5'5 right?

Wish I was taller.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I don't think most women would want to be as tall as I am. It makes some things really hard and if I have a bad day where I just want to hide I'll have to stay at home because some will stare at me if I'm in public.

I've accepted my height, but I'm not going to lie and say that it's always easy to be a really tall woman. At least it has gotten easier after I got older.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

5'8 and its not cool


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

5'8". I wish I was about 4 inches shorter.


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> But some guys love tall women.


Don't worry. I still have my face to repel unwanted attention with.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

5'7"


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

DiscardYourFear said:


> 5'8". I wish I was about 4 inches shorter.


Wanna switch heights? I wish I was 4 inches taller


----------



## starsfire (May 11, 2015)

Five nine


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm 5'5".


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

5'12


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

alienjunkie said:


> 5'8 and its not cool





DiscardYourFear said:


> 5'8". I wish I was about 4 inches shorter.


Have you gals faced discrimination or got turned down in dating because of your height?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5'4"


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

4'6"


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

5'.

It doesn't bother me much except in regards to reaching things on shelves, and clothing sizes. (Apparently, according to clothing designers/manufacturers, if you weigh as much as I do, you must also be considerably taller than 5'. Or if you're 5' tall, then you must weigh as much as a little schoolgirl. :roll )

There's a reason I wear Capri pants in the winter.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'd like to be around 5'9 average height for men, and not insanely tall for a woman and not short for either. But I'm much shorter so... That sucks.

I should be in between my parents heights and I feel like I should be minimum 5'4" ffs. My genetics really screwed up.


----------



## UkrBrig (Feb 6, 2016)

What is the point of this topic? Height problem is a problem only if you are male. If you a female, then you have no problem. All short girls that I know usually date with very tall guys. So, only short males like me can cry about this. )


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

UkrBrig said:


> What is the point of this topic? Height problem is a problem only if you are male. If you a female, then you have no problem. All short girls that I know usually date with very tall guys. So, only short males like me can cry about this. )


Nobody forced you to click this thread or post here...this is the Voting Booth, not the Virginity etc. subforum, so it's not necessarily about dating. Did you seek this thread out based on the title alone...?

Maybe height doesn't affect our dating chances (though some taller women would beg to differ), but it can be frustrating in other ways...which you'd see if you read the replies. I can't find any clothing that's both comfortable AND might flatter me and actually *make me look a bit more attractive to guys*, for example. Might seem trivial to you, but it's quite frustrating to me.

We can cry about whatever we want. Don't need anyone's permission.


----------



## Chelsalina (Oct 15, 2014)

5'5", still think I'm growing since I grew half an inch since September :3. Probably not going to happen but I want to grow 2-3 inches more.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm not a women but if I was, I'd be about 5'7" - 5'8", judging by my male height and comparing the average height of both men and women.


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> I admit I have my fair share of problems with people.  Mostly understanding them, and getting along in a fulfilling way. But this PART of social anxiety is a good example of something I can't wrap my brain around. Why don't people WANT to feel good about themselves. What is this so called "unwanted" attention everyone keeps going on about? My word, every time I walk into a store I'm Lucky if someone even says "Hi how may I help you" At church I'm lucky if anyone even says "Hi" At work it's the same way. The only people who usually say Hi is very very very very small few of around 4 or 5 people, and I don't even hear from them everyday. Or even every week for that matter. As far as I can tell, around here, most people just want to keep to there little small clicks. :stu


I'm a pretty delusional and paranoid person. I'm screwed up to the point where if I catch anyone so much as looking at me in a way that suggests they find me attractive, I'll feel violated. For reasons that I can't even begin to explain, I'd much rather be considered ugly than hot. I guess it has something to do with the fact that I feel sick at the idea of someone seeing me as something more than another typical human being. Then again, I'm not normal so other people might not want attention for other reasons.


----------



## chaotic brain (Oct 10, 2013)

It's interesting, because these polls suggest men and women with social anxiety are a couple incher than average. 5'11 vs 5'9 for guys, and 5'6 rather than 5'4 for women.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

chaotic brain said:


> It's interesting, because these polls suggest men and women with social anxiety are a couple incher than average. 5'11 vs 5'9 for guys, and 5'6 rather than 5'4 for women.


I doubt there's any real correlation there. At least I can't think of any reason why there would be anyway.


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

5'1


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

chaotic brain said:


> It's interesting, because these polls suggest men and women with social anxiety are a couple incher than average. 5'11 vs 5'9 for guys, and 5'6 rather than 5'4 for women.


The average saser tends to be younger - early to mid 20s or late teens. Younger people are on average taller than older, but the statistics for average heights takes into account every adult.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

5'4"


----------



## UkrBrig (Feb 6, 2016)

tehuti88 said:


> Nobody forced you to click this thread or post here...this is the Voting Booth, not the Virginity etc. subforum, so it's not necessarily about dating. Did you seek this thread out based on the title alone...?
> 
> Maybe height doesn't affect our dating chances (though some taller women would beg to differ), but it can be frustrating in other ways...which you'd see if you read the replies. I can't find any clothing that's both comfortable AND might flatter me and actually *make me look a bit more attractive to guys*, for example. Might seem trivial to you, but it's quite frustrating to me.
> 
> We can cry about whatever we want. Don't need anyone's permission.


What? You can`t find any clothes? I am a 16 year old guy and I am short and slim. I wear XS and believe me, this size is really uncommon. I do love clothes and I like to look good. I do have a very specific taste and I have no problem in finding the one, that is comfort and good looking. 
And I know one girl, who sometimes tells me about her sizes and clothes. The point is that she looks awesome always, but she keeps saying that her clothes is not makes her look good or whatever and that she is fat etc. (when she is not at all. She has a little bit weight, but she doesn`t look fat at all!) So yes, it is trivial. This is easy to find good looking clothes for you. Just find it and don`t think that you look bad.

Personally I, if I even was tall, would never date with a tall girl. A great percent of them thinks, that if they are tall, they look better. But it`s not like that.


----------

